# Mon iMac G5 me fait la présentation de OS X ???



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas formaté, rien de tout ça,
pourtant tout d'un coup ce matin quand j'ouvre mon iMac G5 PPC, il me fait l'écran du début de Os X (Bienvenue, welcome, wilkommen, etc. + configuration de tous les parametres de base, nom, reseau, langue etc.)

Que dois-je faire ?? ça m'inquiete un peu, il ne faut pas que je perde mes infos sur mon DD.....

d'ailleurs ces temps ci, malgré un reset de la PRAM et la NVRAM, et un nettoyage avec Mainmenu, il faut souven que je reparte mon ordinateur 3 a 4 fois pour reussir al 'amener a Os X garde il gele à l'écran blanc, ou bien a la barre de progression, etc.

votre aide serait la bienvenue, merci bcp!!


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Il semblerait qu'il ne trouve pas votre configuration de départ.
Essayez les opérations de dépannage ci dessous. Y compris à nouveau le reset PRAM NVRAM.
Cordialement


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

Voici la liste des opérations à effectuer dans l'ordre :

1°) Des applications, de la mémoire ram, des périphériques ont été installés avant le problème ?
C'est très souvent une cause de problème.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

2°) Réparer les autorisations toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR
(il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )

Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2) C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !
et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

Plus simplement, ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !
Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation.
Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'installation en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir lutilitaire de disque. (c'est long)

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

3°) Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

4°) Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande+Option+P+R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut.
Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

5°) Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

merci bcp pour ta reponse tres complete.

J'ai fait un reset soigné de la NVRAM et la PRAM. Puis j'ai fait la premiere methode (fsck -f) aussi consciencieusement.

Par contre, je suis incapable de Rebooter sur le CD d'installation 1 (mon mac l'ignore !! pourquoi?), j'aurais voulu reparer les autorisations au disque dur. (pourtant, je l'ai fait il y a quelques jours car mon ordi etait lent).

Et quand je maintient la touche MAJ au demarrage, os x l'ignore.

 je ne sais plus trop quoi faire là


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mars 2009)

Le SuperDrive peut être mou non?
Tu as un autre Mac?


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

salut, oui jai le portable de mon amie a ma disposition pour quelques heures ajd.

Finalement j'ai reussi a lancer a partir du CD, mais je n'ai que les options pour reinstaller OS X, je ne peux pas trouver l,utilitaire de disque pour reparer les autorisations... c normal?


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

merci bcp pour ta reponse tres complete.

J'ai fait un reset soigné de la NVRAM et la PRAM. Puis j'ai fait la premiere methode (fsck -f) aussi consciencieusement.

Par contre, je suis incapable de Rebooter sur le CD d'installation 1 (mon mac l'ignore !! pourquoi?), j'aurais voulu reparer les autorisations au disque dur. (pourtant, je l'ai fait il y a quelques jours car mon ordi etait lent).

Et quand je maintient la touche MAJ au demarrage, os x l'ignore.

je ne sais plus trop quoi faire là

De rien
Pour la première méthde fisck (tu la exécuté 3 fois?)
j'aurais voulu reparer les autorisations au disque dur. (c'est surtout pour réparer le disque. Réparer les autorisations c'est la méthode fsck, bien qu'il soit plus bénéfique parfois de réparer aussi les autorisation par le CD d'installation)

Parfois, il faut passer par la fenêtre si ça ne passe pas par la porte. Tente de redémarrer en pressant la touche alt (ton cd d'installation N°1 dans le lecteur) ceci te permettra principe de choisir de démarrer sur le système, ou par le CD


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

g0ldstein a dit:


> salut, oui jai le portable de mon amie a ma disposition pour quelques heures ajd.
> 
> Finalement j'ai reussi a lancer a partir du CD, mais je n'ai que les options pour reinstaller OS X, je ne peux pas trouver l,utilitaire de disque pour reparer les autorisations... c normal?



Le CD de ton ami est sous le même système? pour la même machine?


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mars 2009)

g0ldstein a dit:


> salut, oui jai le portable de mon amie a ma disposition pour quelques heures ajd.
> 
> Finalement j'ai reussi a lancer a partir du CD, mais je n'ai que les options pour reinstaller OS X, je ne peux pas trouver l,utilitaire de disque pour reparer les autorisations... c normal?



A un moment, tu as la barre des Menus classiques, tu as Utilitaires je pense et donc Utilitaire disque, tout ça juste avant de lancer l'installation...


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos bons conseils!

Voilà où j'en suis :
- J'ai réussi à runner l'utilitaire de disque a partir du CD. Réparé autorisations du disque, et réparé le disque (mais dans ce cas ci, os x dit que mon disque est OK).

Puis j'ai refait la méthode du FSCK. encore là, il me dit que le disque est en bon état.

J'ai encore le meme probleme, l'introduction OS X au démarrage (mais mon ordinateur démarre significativement plus rapidement, c'est deja ça lol).

La seule methode pas encore essayée c'Est le sans echec, avec SHIFT j'arrive pas à démarrer en sans echec, il l'ignore (mais il bloque a lecran blanc, mais meme apres 10 min il se passe plus rien)....

avez-vous encore des idées pour resoudre mon triste sort ? 
merci


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mars 2009)

Réparé autorisations du disque, et réparé le disque (mais dans ce cas ci, os x dit que mon disque est OK).
Même si il dit OK effectuer 3 fois l'opération
pour fsck aussi


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

hello,

Je suis retourné sur le CD pour revérifier 3 fois mon disque,

j'ai "149,1 Go WDC [...]", en dessous j'ai "Goldstein" (le nom de mon ordi donc)

J'ai réparé 3 fois "Goldstein", pas de trouble.

J'essaie de réparer l'autre au-dessus, il prend très longtemps et la réparation est interrompue, il y a eu une erreur à la fermeture, etc. très bizarre n'est-ce pas?


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

Sous FSCK : j'obtiens cette erreur en boucle!

IOATAController device blocking bus


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

et si je remplissais a nouveau le formulaire de configuraitonde depart?


----------



## g0ldstein (15 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai remplis les information que Os X demandait. Ce qui a eu pour effet de créer une 2e session. Je suis ressorti de la session et j'ai pu rentrer dans la mienne

mais est-ce que tout cela ne serait pas le site D'un probleme avant courreur ...? qu estce que je devrais faire ? :S


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Mars 2009)

SAUVEGARDE sur un DD externe puis teste un peu ta session...


----------



## pierre22 (16 Mars 2009)

g0ldstein a dit:


> Sous FSCK : j'obtiens cette erreur en boucle!
> 
> IOATAController device blocking bus





g0ldstein a dit:


> Sous FSCK : j'obtiens cette erreur en boucle!
> 
> IOATAController device blocking bus



As tu effectué un apple hardware test avec le cd fourni ?
Ton disque dur semble montrer des signes de faiblesse.
Comme  te  le conseil ImacG5mortel sauvegarde tes données


----------



## pierre22 (16 Mars 2009)

Pour 40,70  TTC du a cela : 
Constructeur  	 	 MAXTOR
Voir autres produits
Référence MacWay 		DDIMAX0050
Modèle 		STM3250310AS
Prix au Go 		0,16 TTC
Interface 		SATA
Capacité disque 		250 Go
Interne / Externe 		Interne
Mémoire cache 		8 Mo
Vitesse de rotation 		7200 tr/min
Format 		3.5" (de bureau)
Compatibilité 		iMac G5 avec iSight intégrée | iMac G5 sans iSight intégrée | iMac Intel | Mac Pro | PowerMac G5 DualCore ou Quad | PowerMac G5 Mono ou Biprocesseur simple coeur
Particularité 		Dans la limite des stocks disponibles
Garantie 		1 an pièces et main d'uvre retour atelier
Lien : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11062/250-go-maxtor-by-seagate-sata-ii-35-7200tmn-interne.html

Cordialement


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour!

Hier soir, je venais d'écrire le post comme quoi j'avais réussi à entrer dans ma session, que mon ordinateur s'Est éteint pour une raison tout à fait stupide !! (du genre: le chat a accroché le fil)

Puis, ensuite, quand je démarre, au lieu d'avoir un choix de session, l'ordinateur me demande d'entrer mon nom et mon mot de passe pour  y accéder !

Je refais multiples réparations de disque et FSCK, la plupart du temps tout est beau mais parfois ça dérape et j'ai des erreurs.

D'après vous, y a t-il un moyen pour que j'accède à mes données (genre je boot avec une invite de commande, je branche mon DD externe, et je copie mon root de ma session vers le DD, et ce sans me logger à OS X ... 
puis j'achète un nouveau DD, et je remet tous les fichiers ... ça se fait?

Votre aide est grandement appréciée ... merci beaucoup, en ces moments de désastre 

Je vais regarder en attendant pour trouver un DD rapidement

autre question, vous savez comment changer un DD sur un iMac G5 ? connaissez-vous un tutoriel détaillé ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mars 2009)

S'il n'a pas d'iSight c'est très facile.


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

Zut ... il en a une ! c'est le dernier modèle juste avant l'Arrivée des Intel.

Je me suis informé, pour 100$ j'ai un nouveau DD de 500go, pour 32$ de plus ils me le changent.

Dans un tel cas, mon inquiétude c'est mes données. Si je les perds, hmm... ça va me causer pas mal de soucis côté travail etc.

Donc ... est-il possible que je fasse un backup manuel vers un DD externe d'après vous?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mars 2009)

Si tu vas de toute façon changer le DD, autant mettre l'actuel dans un boîtier externe et essayer de récupérer une fois le nouveau DD installé ...


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

Bin en fait, si possible je garderais le meme DD. Mais si vous dites qu'il va surement flancher, je vais surment le remplacer car je dois vendre cet ordinateur d'ici 2 mois max, il faut qu'il soit en bon état...

je m'inquiète pas mal pour mes données; si j'allais chez un magasin professionnel où ils donnent du service technique pour la réparation de Mac,  est-ce que c'Est pas mal certain qu'ils pourront récupérer mes données ? Je ne dispose pas d'equipements suppl. et de connaissances (comme vous pouvez voir) en la matiere. bref je sais que c'est du cas par cas, mais selon vous ça regarde bien ou mal pr mes fichiers?lol


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mars 2009)

Tu as accès à l'utilitaire disque en démarrant sur les CD du Mac non?
Si tu branche un disque dur dans cette situation, il est reconnu?
(je pense à cloner le contenu de ton interne sur un DD externe en utilisant l'utilitaire disque en ayant démarré sur les CDs)


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2009)

Pour le disque dur, tu peux aller chez n'importe quel assembleur de PC. Ce sont les mêmes, mais souvent moins cher


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

Allo,

J'ai effectivement accès aux utilitaires du CD, 
Je vois mon joli DD, et le CD.
Je suis pas mal certain que mon DD externe sera reconnu si je le branche.
Est-ce que tu connais une page qui décrive la procédure à laquelle tu as pensé?

Je ne peux malhereusement pas tester tt de suite car je suis au travail. Je suis au Québec donc quand je serai de retour cz moi ce soir, la soirée sera déjà fort avancée en France, c'est pourquoi je pose les questions des maintenant


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mars 2009)

Un tuto non j'en ai pas, mais c'est simple, tu vas sur l'onglet "Restauration" de ton disque Cible,
Puis par glisser déposer depuis la barre latérale tu glisse la destination (le DDE externe donc) et l'origine (Le DD interne)...
Tout ça dans l'utilitaire.
Tu devrais t'en sortir...


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

bon sur mon heure de diner je suis allé acheter un DD,  SEAGATE 500 go 7200 rpm 32mo, sata


Pour la technique que tu m'As conseillé, j'ai cependant un petit prob : mon disque dur, est, je ne m'en rapellais plus,  presque plein. Y'a t-il un moyen d'y acceder en invite de commande pour y faire du menage (supprimer des truc)? sachant que je n'aurai pas facilement acces a une autre machine


----------



## g0ldstein (16 Mars 2009)

Que pensez-vous de cette méthode :


> Pour un Mac :Avant de démonter et remplacer le disque endommagé, vous pourrez récupérer vos données avec laide dun autre ordinateur Mac. En effet, reliez les deux machines entre elles avec un câble Firewire. Démarrez en premier le Mac de substitution. Sur le bureau, créez un dossier, nommez-le « Recupe ». Puis, démarrez en mode Target votre Mac comportant votre disque endommagé. Pour cela, allumez lordinateur et maintenez la Touche T en même temps. Un écran bleu apparaît avec licône du Firewire, relâchez la touche T. Allez sur lautre Mac et là, sur le bureau, se trouve votre disque endommagé. Cliquez deux fois dessus et récupérez vos fichiers. Copiez-les dans le dossier Recupe que vous avez créé précédemment.
> Une fois vos documents récupérés, éteignez les Mac, changez le disque dur endommagé, réinstallez le système et vos applications. Redémarrez le Mac réparé et lancez lautre en mode Target. Maintenez la touche T au démarrage. Copier le dossier Recupe sur votre nouveau disque dur, le tour est joué. Mais bon, beaucoup de boulot Alors quune sauvegarde est si simple!


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mars 2009)

déjà testée et très efficace, les 2 Macs doivent avoir un port Firewire.
C'est pour ça que je t'ai déjà demandé si tu avais un autre mac...


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Mars 2009)

ah ok

Eh bien ... quand je les branchais ensemble, je n'Ai jamais pu faire apparaitre mon DD !!
Donc, je l'ai changé. J'ai réinstallé OS X
Mais ça bloque tjs sur lapomme... j'espere que c'était bien mon DD qui était foutu

j'avais aussi esayé de restaurer ou enregistrer nouvelle image sur le DD externe depuis le cd d'install mais il était grisé, rien a faire, 

je dispose dun powermac a mon travail, pt que je pourrais brancher mon vieux DD dedans pour essayer dextraire les donnees, ca se fait?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mars 2009)

c'est bizarre tout ça.
Donc le nouveau DD, tu as installé dessus OS X, formaté au bon format etc...????

Et ça ne marche toujours pas?


L'ancien oui essaye de l'insérer dans le PM...


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Mars 2009)

Salut!
en fait c'est moi qui est con, je devais juste mettre le CD 2 de l'install et tout est allé rondement. (j'avais fermé l'ordinateur juste avant de rentrer mes info de depart).

Ok là le mac marche nickel. j'imagine que je devrais etre en mesure de m'Y retrouver dans le power mac (jimagine quia des connecteur sata suppl.)

en tout cas merci infiniment pour votre aide à tous. c'Est très gentil ça m'a aidé dans mes emmerdes!

ah et : quel bordel que de changer le DD d'un iMac !! incroyable. j'ai tellement mal aux doigts à cause du décollage du plastique hahaa....


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mars 2009)

Oui, donc finalement c'est bel et bien le DD interne qui déconnait.
D'où : 
1) Intérêt des sauvegardes.
2) Intérêt de l'Utilitaire disque quand on démarre sur les CD d'install=;
3) Intérêt du mode Cible.


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Mars 2009)

ouin!
j'espere que le powermac va le voir le DD, peut etre
car le plus frustrant, dans le CD d'installation quand je faisais terminal je pouvais naviguer sur mon DD! sans pouvoir le copier nul part


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Mars 2009)

mon DD fonctionne nickel sur le power mac! Étrange, nest-ce pas?


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mars 2009)

ça peut être la période de va et de vient, avant que ça ne lâche à jamais...


----------



## g0ldstein (17 Mars 2009)

Oui surement,
mais en tt cas là j'ai le contenu complet de mon DD à part ... je suis tres content, moi qui croyait etre dans une immonde impasse. je vais pouvoir rendre mes boulots a temps

Merci de tt coeur en tout cas !


----------

